# 10 week old puppy - Not using a crate



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

On Friday (27th Sept) we bought home our Vizsla pup, she was nearly 10 weeks when we got her.

Since she arrived in the house she has settled in brilliantly. She has learnt to sit before her food, she usually cries at the back door when she needs to toilet.

We had the Saturday and Sunday off with her, and then I returned to work on Monday, with my partner still at home. He works away in the week and went on Tuesday, which means the pup (Rubi) will be left on her own during the day from 9-1 and then again from 2-5. She will not be in a crate but will be confined to the kitchen/dining area with a stair gate through to the living room, denying access but allowing her to see that she isn't completely shut off. 

I went home yesterday and as expected she had done a couple of wee's on the floor but was curled up in her bed when I walked in. She then went to the door and went outside and relieved herself. 

I know she is only small, and just a baby but is there an easy way to train her to wait until I get home at lunch time to go out to wee or will I just have to persevere until she is a bit bigger and can learn to hold it.

I have thought about Crate training but I have read that they shouldn't be left along while you are at work, which kind of defies the point of me putting her in there.

Other than the toilet training she is such a happy and good pup. She loves a good play with the ball and other toys but also loves curling up on my lap and sleeping. 

She is amazing


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We crate our boys. They are only in them 2 or 3 days a week, but when they are they are in for 10 hours. Never have I had a problem and sometimes I get home and open the crate and my older boy looks at me like nope not ready yet!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

You can't teach a dog to do something they can't physically do. At this age she can only hold it for 2 hours or so, not due to training, but due to the size of her bladder. 

Crating while you are away from home is perfectly fine, however. Not sure who would think that it's not...


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

By leaving her in a large area, the puppy is able to relieve herself in one corner and move away from it. You are essentially teaching her it's ok to pee in the house, and she will be very confused when you come home if she pees on the floor when you are there and corrected, yet when she's home alone and pees on the floor nothing happens.... 

I am a big fan of crate training puppies. Excellent for bladder control, gives you peace of mind they are not eating your furniture or possibly hurting themselves in your home, and provides security and a mobile safe spot during travel. 

Miles is 21 months and no longer crated while we are at work. We do crate him if we are vacationing and need to leave the pups for a little bit, just for his safety and sense of security. Chase is 4 months and crated at night and while we are away from the home. He is much more mischievous than Miles was, and likely will be in a crate longer because of it.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

Brilliant! Thanks for all of your responses! I don't want her to start resenting me if I put her in a crate! It won't be forever though will it! 

She's an absolute gem when we are here! 

I appreciate all your help 😊


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Charl, you're doing almost exactly the same as I did with my Ruby. I placed some newspaper down on the floor and she soon learned that there were designated peeing/pooing places. obviously we still trained her to do the business outside with lots of praise and after a few weeks she was able to hold her bladder and bowel till one of us got back home.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

thanks harrigab that's very useful! she seems to be picking it up and when I am there she runs to the back door to go out.... I don't think it will be long before she will be able to hold it.


----------

